# Hey, Pete Teoh, got your car yet?



## JB330Ci (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey, Pete,  

Have you got your car yet? Does the Owner's Circle still show your car "on route" or "transit to the processing center"? My car was on Traviata, docked at Charleston on 03/01 but it still shows my car "on route":dunno:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I remember those days...it was painful  good luck :yikes:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

JB330Ci said:


> *Hey, Pete,
> 
> Have you got your car yet? Does the Owner's Circle still show your car "on route" or "transit to the processing center"? My car was on Traviata, docked at Charleston on 03/01 but it still shows my car "on route":dunno: *


OC shows it's in the VPC still... I talked to my dealer today. He says it shows in the VIR that it's on the truck, which according to him, means that it should arrive at the dealership today. He says it'll take a day to get it prepped, and the alarm installed, etc. and that I can probably pick it up tomorrow or Thursday. :thumb:

The end is near!


----------



## JB330Ci (Feb 17, 2002)

Pete,

Thanks ! Don't forget to post pictures. Oh BTW, hope the sky will hold up when you pick it up... looks like there will be rain, sleet, and snow in your area Thursday.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Yeah.. the weather here stinks. It's been pretty bad since last weekend. Not the best weather to have SP tires... but I think I'll survive if I'm extra careful.


----------



## ict330xi (Dec 23, 2001)

beep


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Let's get it over with...

HELP! My car beeped at me as soon as I pulled out of the dealer's lot. Is it defective? Should I sue BMW for selling me a lemon? HELP!

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## RKB (Feb 15, 2002)

*Saw mine today - pick up tomorrow*

My car was on the same boat and I went to the dealership today to turn in my Car/Key form (along with the instructions on how to set the "Clown Nose"). I asked to see the car.
Went back to the work-area and there it was, top down - they were installing the brackets for the wind-screen.

I pick it up tomorrow!

I just wish they didn't put cinders down when it snowed, probably get filthy coming home.

As they say in Jamaica - "Soon come.":thumb:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

No call from the BMW dealer yet today... 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*It's HERE!*

Just got a call from the dealer... Car is in final prep this afternoon. Set up time for pickup @ 4 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

:yikes: :thumb:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Is it 4 p.m. yet?
:yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Is it 4 p.m. yet?
> :yikes: *


My suggestion...take a nice 6 hour nap, since you probably didn't sleep last night

Glad your day has finally arrived:thumb:


----------



## jm8571 (Mar 3, 2002)

*OH MAN...*

Ya know, I am just going to take the day off on the day I pick up mine. Set up an appointment for 9:00 AM and just go get it over with. Hopefully, I won't hear its in on a Friday and have to pick it up on a Monday. That would just be cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

6 hours... :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## RKB (Feb 15, 2002)

*Picked up Wednesday!*

Pete -

The wait is so worth it!
Picked up my car yesterday! The test drive prior to signing the papers reminded me as to why I waited so long to get this car!
I would recommend following the pickup checklist:
http://www.e46fanatics.com/faq/checklist.html

Although that seemed to piss the salesman off a little that we didn't just throw down our ~$46K and drive off (see my other post for the one "problem" with the car).

If I ever get a digital camera I'll post some pics of this beauty!

330CiC Steel Blue/Gray/Navy
SP,PP,CWP,Step/BiXen


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

5 hours...

  :yikes:  :lmao:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *5 hours...
> 
> :yikes:  :lmao:  *


Amazing how sloe that hour went isn't it................

tick.....tick.................tick...............................


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Amazing how sloe that hour went isn't it................
> 
> tick.....tick.................tick............................... *


It is s......................l................................o...........................w................................

At least it's lunch time now. Stuffing my face will distract me for a bit.


----------

